# are theses cane toads in vic



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2008)

hi
can you tell me if these are can toads in vic
pics


----------



## jase75 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope they look like banjo frogs.


----------



## gonff (Sep 13, 2008)

nah, not cain toads. they are bigger and more warty, lol


----------



## mattmc (Sep 13, 2008)

banjo frog of whatever subspecies you have down there, no not canetoad


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks


----------



## euphorion (Sep 14, 2008)

too cute for a canetoad....


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 14, 2008)

You didn't give them the Cane toad treatment right?... lol No i think they are Banjo frogs


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 14, 2008)

cane toads are bigger than them too, they grow rather quickly. Toads look like poo brown and are dang ugly too! very easy to tell. You can also tell by their poison glands behind the eyes/ near their ears. even at the small size you can get them to excrete a milky white/yellow discharge from the glands but do be careful if you do get it from a toad... VERY poisonous!! don't get it in your eyes


----------



## andyscott (Sep 14, 2008)

What you have there is a Banjo frog as stated.

Here are a few Cane Toad pics for you to save and keep for future referance.

1st photo is of very young Cane Toad, as you can see, its tiny
(Check out the size of it compaired to the sand)

2nd photo is of a toad about the size of a 20cent piece.

3rd photo is of an adult on my hand.

4th photo, shows the venom excreted from the glands on the toads sholders.


----------



## saratoga (Sep 14, 2008)

Andy, that's great to post the different sizes. I think most people would know an adult toad(no, I'm probably wrong there!) but I can see how therecan be lots of confusion with the smaller ones. Often confused with Ranidellas and Uperolias. Good to see a photo with the toxins coming out of the parotid glands and the stump through the head!


----------



## mattmc (Sep 14, 2008)

arent cane toads just so cute, i actually love there eye, it is quite a nice looking eye! a good subject for a nice macro, ill see if i can dig up a photo to give you an idea of what im talking about!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 14, 2008)

got plenty of toads where I am ...........they hop differently to the frogs too.....


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 14, 2008)

A reptile person in Outer Melbourne has been caught attempting to bring back several live cane toads, and he calls himself a conservationist!!!


----------



## gman78 (Sep 15, 2008)

Love thecricket stump photo.
Dirty little buggers.
Kill em all


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 15, 2008)

kill all of em.
they are all filthy and kill the natives.
And y great post


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 16, 2008)

super soaker water gun + detol + salt + isocole rubbing alcohol = great target practise. 

keeps my nephew quite for hours in summer.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Sep 16, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> super soaker water gun + detol + salt + isocole rubbing alcohol = great target practise.
> 
> keeps my nephew quite for hours in summer.


 
Native or not, cruelty says something about a persons personality.
I am all for conservation hunting and do my fair share of it but do everything in your power to make it quick and humane. No animal should have to suffer for your amusement.


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2008)

I doubt they would survive in Melbourne.Too cold


----------



## Jessica_lee (Sep 18, 2008)

ranch head, i strongly agree. If we tortured creatures in terms of their environmental impact, I hate to think what me typing this, let alone my entire life will put me down for. perhaps death by papercuts.


----------



## lozza_rae (Sep 18, 2008)

And cane toads in an ecological sense aren't even all that bad. In Australia - they are. In their native country, they are actually not even common. 
I agree with mattmc, they aren't ugly, their eyes are stunning. A gold that looks worth millions! They're only ugly because society in Australia says they are bad and bad = ugly. 
But they can be beautiful in their own country, in Australia I kill cane toads, but do it humanely. Would you go and torture the people who brought them to Australia? The toads didn't organise the trip themselves...


----------



## lozza_rae (Sep 18, 2008)

This was a big girl !!! I've lived in QLD all my life and it's a sad thought, but I never imagined an Australian resident not knowing what a cane toad looked like. That's how settled they are here.


----------

